
Mark Zuckerberg has a army of Facebook employees who delete comments on his pag - upen
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/18/14314872/mark-zuckerberg-personal-facebook-page-comments-team
======
lawless123
"We know Zuckerberg ...has a bit of an ego issue. Have you seen The Social
Network? "

Sorry but i stopped reading when this article cited a fictional movie as
evidence.

